# Yelp This...



## mr drinky (Feb 15, 2013)

So I was heading back from a restaurant in my favorite cab service in Minneapolis, and the cabbie recommended that I watch some YouTube videos of real actors reading Yelp reviews of restaurants. I absolutely hate Yelp, but I would support that type of douche-baggery if it led to some sort of funny crap like this. Here are a few of my favorite links. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEdXhH97Z7E&list=PLt2VJ1eENe_EvwpG6BdUscNi44wb1LCcS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhokOiJQxaU&list=PLt2VJ1eENe_EvwpG6BdUscNi44wb1LCcS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUDFAWPZIDU

I'm not sure if these links work. We'll see.

k.


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol, thanks. I just watched a bunch of these. 
14 is my fave so far.


----------



## jigert (Feb 16, 2013)

HAHA! Thanks for this, Karring!


----------



## eshua (Feb 16, 2013)

Bringing this to work tomorrow!!!! Amazing.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol these are hilarious. I'm bummed to say that I know people who take it so seriously and even go as far as reviewing a local laundromat chain. I've been considering making a review for the route I take on my walk to work.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 16, 2013)

I love this, the one star review of a strip club was gold.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 16, 2013)

Holy crap, I almost lost it in the second video when it was revealed the review was for PF Changs! These are too funny. 

I don't despise yelp, I use it to give me an idea of what to expect but I know to take reviews with a grain of salt as well.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great great stuff. "I'm just glad they removed the nipples..." Best line ever


----------



## Chef Doom (Feb 16, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA :doublethumbsup: 

These videos are beyond hilarious. Who know I could get such enjoyment out of 60 seconds of dialogue.


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 16, 2013)

My favorite so far is the review of Tamarind's of London.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 16, 2013)

Genius.

Reminds me of "celebrities reading mean tweets about themselves" on Jimmy Kimmel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRBoPveyETc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hcmz74AaXHs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTix7FDHZcA


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 16, 2013)

Kyle said:


> Holy crap, I almost lost it in the second video when it was revealed the review was for PF Changs!



Same here, my wife and I split a rib after hearing that.

k.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok hopefully I did this right. Check out the first review in this link: http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-container-store-san-francisco#hrid:5IA-cpf47TG9Uv4ASe5Rtw

Complaining that The Container Store has too many containers! For some reason, I like the simultaneous hilarity and head-smacking of reading negative reviews on Yelp.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 16, 2013)

these are still my favorite reviews:http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000KKNQBK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 16, 2013)

wow....the pain, agony, prose, and stupidity wrapped up in those reviews.


----------



## daveb (Feb 16, 2013)

"these are still my favorite reviews"

That might be the funniest thing I've ever read.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 16, 2013)

That was great! Thanks Son.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 16, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> these are still my favorite reviews:http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000KKNQBK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Hilarious!


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 16, 2013)

"Peed out my butt . . . " yeah #2 FTW :spitcoffee:


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 16, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> these are still my favorite reviews:http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000KKNQBK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Omg.... I can't stop laughing. I can't stop crying. One thing..... I don't want to know,... How did you come across these posts?


----------



## SlapChop (Feb 16, 2013)

Hilarity


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 16, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> "Peed out my butt . . . " yeah #2 FTW :spitcoffee:



That and the line, "the next morning the aromas came flooding back to me" had me and my wife gasping from laughing.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 16, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> these are still my favorite reviews:http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000KKNQBK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



The guy with the icecream/sprouts had me crying! Funniest thing I've ever read! Thanks Son


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 16, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> Omg.... I can't stop laughing. I can't stop crying. One thing..... I don't want to know,... How did you come across these posts?



This is from wildboar awhile back, I think.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 17, 2013)

i needed this in my life so badly!


----------



## cschoedler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Great great stuff. "I'm just glad they removed the nipples..." Best line ever


+1 totally just made my day


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 17, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> these are still my favorite reviews:http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000KKNQBK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



That was really funny.I know I am programmed by cultural trends,when I was in Italy yrs. ago,I would see stunning women wt. hair on their legs & think why don't they shave?Obviously Italian men had no problem wt. it,it was my cultural bias.

Now personally I don't like women shaving off pubic hair,a trim is OK,I think hair down there is sexy.It's the sign of a Woman,not a pre pubic little girl.

Maybe because I've spent my life in Hawaii,don't care for spiked heels either.I know it's supposed to make womens legs look longer.I like barefoot Hula Dancer's wt ankle flowers.Bali Dancers,India dance,barefoot & sexy.When I see women dancing in spiked heels to me it looks stupid,maybe I have lost some of my cultural bias in older age.:spin chair:


----------

